# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Επιθετικό Star αρσενικό;

## Cristina

Εδω και 3 μέρες που φέραμε στο σπίτι μας το καινούριο ζευγάρι Star, ο αρσενικός κυνηγάει τη θηλυκιά  . Διάβασα πως είναι ήρεμα πουλάκια. Γιατί γίνεται αυτό; Προσπαθεί ο αρσενικός  να δείξει την κυριαρχία του;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ίσως να είναι πυρωμένος και να προσπαθεί να τη βατέψει αλλά εκείνη να μην θέλει και αυτό να προκαλεί το κυνηγητό. Παρατήρησε τι συμβαίνει πριν αρχίσει η ένταση, μπορεί ας πούμε να διεκδικεί κάποιο συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο μέσα στο κλουβί. Εμένα η θηλυκή κατά καιρούς διεκδικεί την αυγοθήκη (όσο χαζό και αν ακούγεται), και όποτε πάει πάνω ο αρσενικός θα τον κυνηγήσει. Και δεν το κάνει μόνο όταν υπάρχει κάποιο φαγητό που της αρέσει. Και άδεια να την έχω, πάλι θα το κάνει!

Επίσης, σιγουρέψου ότι τα δύο πουλάκια είναι όντως του αντίθετου φύλου και όχι του ίδιου. Δεν ξέρω αν στα συγκεκριμένα μπορεί αυτό να προξενήσει καυγάδες, αλλά τσέκαρέ το  :winky:

----------


## Cristina

Ο κύριος από το μαγαζί μας είπε πως είναι 80% θηλυκιά...ειναι μεταλλαγμένη, δεν έχει πολύ κοκκινο στη μάσκα. 
Έχω δει πως την κυνηγάει όταν πάει να φάει ή είναι στα πάνω ξυλάκια. 
Αυτός κελαηδάει, μιλάμε δεν βάζει γλώσσα μέσα... Η άλλη κάνει που και που ένα τσιου..

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν θέλεις βάλε μας μια φωτογραφία να το κάνουμε 100% αν μπορούμε  :winky:  Πόσες ταΐστρες έχει το κλουβί και πόσα πάνω ξυλάκια;

----------


## Cristina

Ο αρσενικός

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...tml?sort=3&o=4

Η θηλυκιά  

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...tml?sort=3&o=0

Έχουν 2 ταΐστρες  και 4 ξυλάκια ( 2 πάνω, 2 κάτω).

Σήμερα είναι πιο ήρεμα, μήπως τα βρήκαν;  :wink:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χριστίνα πως πάνε τα πουλάκια; Έχουν ηρεμήσει;

----------


## serafeim

Χριστινα μηπως ειναι πολυ μικρο το κλουβι και ο χωρος δεν τους φτανει?
Μπορεις να το βγαλεις μια φωτογραφια ολο να σε βοηθησουν και τα παιδια μηπως φταιει αυτο?
Θελω να σου πω οτι ειναι απο τα ομορφοτερα σπινακια τα σταρ για μενα...  :Happy:

----------


## Cristina

Κωνσταντίνα, τσακώνονται λιγότερα.
Ναι, Σεραφείμ, είναι μικρό το κλουβί. Πρέπει να το αλλάξω αυτές οι μέρες. Το σκέφτηκα και εγώ πως μπορεί να φταίει αυτό... Και έγω έχω την ίδια άποψη με εσένα. Είναι πανέμορφα και τόσο μικρούλικα!!!!! Δεν χορταίνω να τα κοιτάξω!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όντως είναι πανέμορφα τα Star! Χρίστινα άλλαξε το κλουβί και βλέπεις μετά πως θα πάνε  :winky:  Αφού έχεις αρκετές ταΐστρες και αρκετά κλαδάκια, το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι αυτό!  ::

----------


## serafeim

Περιμενουμε νεο θεμα με νεο κλουβακι μεγαλυτερο!!!!!!!!!!!
Ε τι κοτζαμ κλουβι στο ιδιο θεμα δεν χωραει !!  ::

----------


## Cristina

Μπήκαν σε μεγαλύτερο κλουβί και πάλι συνηχιζει να κυνηγάει και την θηλυκιά του και τα δυο ζεβρακια που έβαλα μαζί τους. Μήπως θέλει να ζευγαρώσει; Το κορίτσι του δεν του δίνει σημασία... Τα ζεβρακια είναι πολύ αγαπημένα, καθαρίζονται...τα star δεν κάθονται καν κοντά το ένα δίπλα σε άλλον.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χριστίνα αυτό το κλουβί είναι καλό για 1 ζευγάρι πτηνών. Εσύ βάζεις 4 και από διαφορετικά είδη, λογικό είναι να έχεις τσακωμούς. Σε 60άρες ζευγαρώστρες το κάθε πουλάκι με το είδος του!

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι λογικό. Αν έχεις 4 πουλιά σε μία 60άρα θα μαλώνουν. Ο λόγος; Ο περιορισμένος χώρος που έχουν τα πουλιά. Το κάθε ζευγάρι πρέπει να έχει τον ιδιωτικό ασφαλή του χώρο. Το αρσενικό προσπαθεί και να επιβληθεί αλλά και να προστατευτεί. Βάλε τα ζεβράκια μόνα τους σε ένα άλλο ικανοποιητικού μεγέθους κλουβί και άσε εκεί τα star.

* Με πρόλαβες Κωνσταντίνα  ::

----------


## Cristina

Οκ. Ευχαριστώ!

----------

